# Crafting in ROS - Rezepte?



## Elrigh (28. Januar 2014)

Ich werd mir Reaper of Souls auf jeden Fall zulegen, hab aber die News nicht mehr aktuell verfolgt, deshalb stellt sich mir grad die Frage, wie man ohne das Auktionshaus an die Rezepte für die höherstufigen Juwelen kommt. Bisher ist bei mir kein einziges Rezept gedroppt, mein höchster Char ist aber auch noch nicht 60.

Weiß man da was Genaues? Fallen die Rezepte dann weg oder ist es sinnvoll jetzt besser noch im Ah welche zu kaufen, bevor es das nicht mehr gibt und man hinterher in die Röhre schaut?


----------



## orkman (28. Januar 2014)

die droppen ja schon im moment auf hoeherem lvl/schweierigkeitsgrad .... und mit dem neuen loot system werden sie dann wohl noch mehr droppen .... bin aber selbst nicht viel drueber informiert ... ich fuer meinen teil werde mir jedenfalls vor der schliessung des ah's noch einmal sehr sehr sehr viel gold kaufen .... ob es sich lohnen wird , keine ahnung .. aber reales geld krieg ich einfacherer als es in diablo zu erfarmen ...


----------



## Elrigh (28. Januar 2014)

Mhm...braucht man denn noch so viel Gold, wenns kein AH mehr gibt und Legendarys viel häufiger droppen?

Ich hab die ersten drei Schwierigkeitsgrade damals bei Release mit hohem Magic Find gespielt und ne Menge im AH vertickt, darum hatt ich bisher Gold zum Abwinken. Dafür aber kein Maßstab wie das Gold ohne AH fließt. Sicher wirds sehr viel weniger werden. Dazu kommt ja noch, dass man öfter in die Town zurück gehen wird, weil man für den neuen Handwerker ja auch noch weiße Gegenstände zum zerlegen aufsammeln muss. Im Moment sammel ich nur Gelb, Set und Legendär auf, verticks im AH für einen fairen Preis, spare dadurch Zeit und bekomme genug Kohle. 

Hab noch mal etwas in den offiziellen Nachrichten aus der Beta gewühlt und fand nix zur Drop-Rate der Crafting Rezepte die bereits vor ROS existieren, dafür aber den Hinweis, dass zumindest im November noch hart an Dropraten und Crafting gearbeitet wurde. Vielleicht gibts auch noch keine News dazu. Aber prinzipiell scheinst Du Recht zu haben. Bessere Dropchance muss sein.


----------



## orkman (28. Januar 2014)

ob man mehr gold brauchen wird oder nicht weiss ich nicht .. viele meinen dass gold dann wertlos wird wenn das ah raus kommt ... ich denke dass man gerade dann gold brauchen wird ... da man sich ja "nur" auf sein eigenes drop glueck verlassen kann und wenn man gerne gut equippt sein will kann man sich da , in meinen augen, nicht auf sein eigenes glueck verlassen ... habe in einem bericht vor ein paar wochen gelesen dass man in ROS alle 60 oder 90 min einen legendary finden sollte ... und dass dann der timer zurueckgesetzt wird ... also quasi alle 90 min einen mob killn ... wieder afk gehen und nach 90 min wieder kommen und nen neuen mob killn um den naechsten legendary zu finden


----------



## Elrigh (28. Januar 2014)

Ich zitier mal aus einem Bericht der PC-Games und zerstör Deine Hoffnung...



> [font=Arial, Helvetica]"Wir habe in der Erweiterung ein System integriert, das registriert, wie viel Spielzeit ihr im Kampf gegen Kreaturen verbringt, ohne ein Legendary zu finden und nach einer bestimmten Zeit beginnt sich langsam die Droprate für Legendäre Gegenstände zu erhöhen. Sobald ihr ein Legendary findet, ein richtiges Item, kein Rezept oder Handwerksmaterial, setzen wir diesen Timer zurück. Das ist ein Sicherheitsnetz, damit der Zufall auf der negativen Seite niemals zu extrem ausfällt", erklärt Travis Davis.


[/font]
[font=Arial, Helvetica]
[/font]
[font=Arial, Helvetica]Spielzeit im Kampf gegen Kreaturen ist hier der ausschlaggebende Punkt. Einfach nur rumstehen zählt wohl net  [/font]


----------



## Nexilein (28. Januar 2014)

orkman schrieb:


> habe in einem bericht vor ein paar wochen gelesen dass man in ROS alle 60 oder 90 min einen legendary finden sollte ... und dass dann der timer zurueckgesetzt wird ... also quasi alle 90 min einen mob killn ... wieder afk gehen und nach 90 min wieder kommen und nen neuen mob killn um den naechsten legendary zu finden



Ne, so wird es nicht laufen 
Die Chance auf ein Legendary wird zwar mit der Zeit steigen, aber momentan liegt der Schnitt bei einem Legendary pro 2 Stunden.
Außerdem soll es um die Zeit gehen die man im Kampf verbringt, d.h. durch rumstehen erhöht sich die Chance auf ein Legendary nicht.
Quelle

*edit*
Hätte den Thread mal updaten sollen.
Elrigh hat's ja schon geschrieben.


----------



## Bigboner (30. Januar 2014)

Moinsen,

also die nächst höheren steine lernt ihr indem ihr bei eurem Juwe 10x Death's Breath (Handwerksmaterial) und 40 000 Gold abgebt. Das Herstellen des höheren Gems kostet 40 mio.

Lg


----------



## Elrigh (30. Januar 2014)

Bigboner schrieb:


> Moinsen,
> 
> also die nächst höheren steine lernt ihr indem ihr bei eurem Juwe 10x Death's Breath (Handwerksmaterial) und 40 000 Gold abgebt. Das Herstellen des höheren Gems kostet 40 mio.
> 
> Lg



Die Aussage hab ich net ganz begriffen, aber dank Deiner Nennung von "Death´s Breath" und Google hab ich das hier gefunden:

http://www.diablo-3.net/d3-ros-das-neue-crafting-system-welche-reagenzien-sollte-ich-aufbewahren/1220276

Der Artikel klärt einige Fragen über das Crafting. Aber immer noch nicht meine Frage nach den Rezepten, die man derzeit benötigt um die derzeit höchsten Juwelen herzustellen. Bisher hab ich keine Drops gehabt, bezog meine Rezepte aus dem AH, mir gehts darum herauszufinden, wie es ohne AH läuft.

"Death´s Breath" droppt ab 61, also ist scheinbar mal geklärt, wie man ab ROS Rezepte lernt - und dass man ne Menge Gold dafür brauchen wird...


----------

